# Moving to Turkey and I need help urgently



## PedroinTurkey (Oct 29, 2013)

Next week ill be moving to Turkey, it was a sudden decision but i have a place to stay and (maybe, not decided yet) a job.

I have EU passport and was thinking of going with normal visa and then getting the living permit due to paying half rent of the place ill be staying in, im in love with turkey and a certain someone there (we are dating for almost one year and half) so im really committed into staying the country for years and years to come.

Am i doing things right or should i change the order of any visa/permits/etc...i traveled a lot but only to european countries so i have no idea about visas and any other thing needed to live abroad.

Im sorry if the hole post is confusing but im stressing out a little and really need help


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you consulted your local Turkish embassy, or its web site? That would be my first step.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

You will have probobly 60 days of tourist visa, if you stay more than 60 days it might be a problem. You wont be able to work or stay longer unless you find a Spencer company (which is really hard).
I would suggest take your boy / girl friend to portugal instead, it is much more easier for him/her to get a working permit there.


----------

